# Wilson Chandler



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I am not liking what I've been seeing from him even though the season hasn't even started yet. He's jacking up a ton of shots whether he's open or has a defender 1 foot away from him. Also, when he drives to the hoop do not expect him to kick it out or look to pass a lot of the time. He has been very erratic, swishing a contested shot then shooting air balls the next time. 

basically, what I am witnessing this early on in the season is the transformation of wilson chandler into a smaller, stiffer Al Harrington. Hopefully he is just still working out the kinks


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks have to figure away to stay a .400 and above team....with rental players they must make happy to give the team 100% of their effort. 

*STARTERS* 

PG-Duhon, SF-Harrington, and PF-Lee 

The coach have to find in this roster the two "fill-ins" for the empty Starter spots, plus the "two fill-ins" must compliment the three above starters talents. Try Gallo & Darko being they are getting all the Knick publicity attention throughout the preseason.

*BENCH-PLAYERS *for the 1st and 3rd quarter are:

Combo-Guards Nate & Douglas backourt, SF-Chandler, and rookie PF-Jordan Hill 

The 4 above bench players are a fast transition unit that can create on offense/defense and rebound, plus the longer this 4-Man unit is kept together the more creative they will come on both sides of the court. This would make Chandler happy with Hill having his back while making Hill more dominating in the paint (Marion & Amare or Jefferson & Kenyon Martin relationship). 

*All this garbage talk about Chandler playing the two is all good for crunchtime only.* The first 3 quarters of the game we want to get use to holding the lead this season so Wilson Chandler have to be our 32 mpg SF off the bench.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> I am not liking what I've been seeing from him even though the season hasn't even started yet. He's jacking up a ton of shots whether he's open or has a defender 1 foot away from him. Also, when he drives to the hoop do not expect him to kick it out or look to pass a lot of the time. He has been very erratic, swishing a contested shot then shooting air balls the next time.
> 
> basically, what I am witnessing this early on in the season is the transformation of wilson chandler into a smaller, stiffer Al Harrington. Hopefully he is just still working out the kinks



What I witness was Chandler wanting out of the game as early as the first quarter in the 76ers game b/c their was no basic lineup of players. The many mixture of different lineups throughout all three games reminds me of Larry Brown million lineup season. 
This type of coaching we are witnessing from Dantoni during preseason is something he did not do last season at any time or ever in Phoenix with his star players.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm not liking what I'm seeing from the entire team, it's a joke.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah they still need A LOT of fine tuning but they were playing something that resembles defense at times this preseason.

I think I may have underestimated Darko as well, he may be a nice little piece to have clogging up that middle. we'll see how it goes


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

There is no offensive chemistry what so ever. Its not just Chandler.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I just think they are putting there best five players out there, so thats why Chandler is starting. I understand what you are saying though.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> I think I may have underestimated Darko as well, he may be a nice little piece to have clogging up that middle. we'll see how it goes


Darko is my favorite Knick now, I already know what we are getting, I'm not expecting much especially on the offensive end, so I just want him to block some shots, and just be Darko.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

In all seriousness, I have never thought very much about Wilson Chandler. I think his ceiling is limited at best; what you see is what you get. He's a starter, without a doubt, but a cornerstone of a team he is not. We need to stop holding him in such high esteem because it may cripple his progression as a player. I personally think it would be a better idea to trade him at this point since Gallo is clearly the better prospect at the 3 spot. Nate Robinson and Wilson Chandler for Terrenece Williams and Rafer Alston works for me.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> yeah they still need A LOT of fine tuning but they were playing something that resembles defense at times this preseason.
> 
> I think I may have underestimated Darko as well, he may be a nice little piece to have clogging up that middle. we'll see how it goes


I think Darko is more than just a defensive clog (which he looks solid doing). Darko has excellent passing ability that allow's the ball to move fluidly in our offense. He also has the ability to shoot the ball with range and can put it on the floor (even though he has been reluctant to do so; the reason for which I do not know). If I could make the decision, I would without a doubt start him at the 5 and bring David Lee off the bench. He, Harrington and Lee would form a solid 3 man rotation at the 4 and 5 spots with possibly Jared Jefferies filling in for short stints.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Darko is my favorite Knick now, I already know what we are getting, I'm not expecting much especially on the offensive end, so I just want him to block some shots, and just be Darko.



*Kitty slow down....*u know I LUV defense and Darko been showing signs in preseason. But when the "regular season" starts every center and PF in the NBA is going to run over Darko to score, rebound, and snatch the ball out of Darko hands. And those are not Darko number-one weakness which is bumbing-bodies in the paint on offense/defense for 5 straight minutes is why Detroit, Orlando, and Memphis found him useless (and why u see him hanging out at the three-point line alot). 
I like Darko b/c Q.Richardson never ever belonged on the Knicks. 

Wilson Chandler is looking to play 90% of his playingtime this season at the SF position being that he is the best SF on this Knick Roster. 
Chandler also want to play 75% of his playingtime with the same unit (6-man lineup) so the gelling could build up to a great same-page chemistry by midseason. Wanting hopefully for his name to at least be mention once or twice in the Lebron & Pierce "SF" All-Star selection. 

The Knicks have SF-Landry, SF-Jefferies, SF-Gallo, and SF-Harrington, inwhich all their overall talent do not compare to that of Wilson Chandler. 

The Knicks best 6-man lineup that I would steal other teams plays and have them practice and practice so they have it down pack would be these six Knick players: 
*PG/SG-Nate
PG-Duhon
SG-Douglas
SF-Chandler
PF-Lee
PF-Hill *
Sorry Gallo Fans but rookie Jordan Hill showed consistently he will sacrifice his body inside and outside to pick and bumboff any of his teammates defenders so they could score or rebound. 
Only if we had a coach or Malik Rose to show rookie Jordan Hill how to quickly get his stand together to get the "charge" offensive-foul.


----------

